# M-Audio Fast Track Static / White Noise



## isaacbean (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been using my M-Audio Fast Track as an interface for recording on my laptop, and it's great, but when I try to record guitar through it, there's always a white noise / static sound in the background that I can't seem to get rid of, especially when recording distorted and heavy guitars (which is most of the time). 

The Fast Track goes directly into my laptop via USB, and then the guitar goes through my Line 6 Spider III 15 amp, and into the Fast Track as well. I also use Reaper to record. I've tried turning off other electrical sources in my room, which doesn't do anything. I recently got a Monster Power Conditioner, which also didn't do squat. Help please?


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 20, 2012)

sometimes my fast track does that, i found near power sources it does it... 
ALSO if my laptops plugged in thats when it usually happens. 
not on my desktop but if its close to my mixer/power supply it comes back.
something to try.

also may be the "input" is too high. it raises the noise. 
but the "output" always has white noise in the background 
but its not audible in the recording so i think its just the output "section"
but it did have in the recording when my laptop was plugged in to the wall, 
so i just use on my desktop now.


----------



## isaacbean (Jun 25, 2012)

GOT IT. Thank you so much. I've been having this problem for a long time and unplugging the laptop seemed to do the trick


----------

